# Moose and Pork Roast timing and stuff.



## gnubee (Jul 7, 2009)

My Bro-in-law brought in a frozen Moose roast about 3 pounds. I also have a pork roast about the same size. I'm going to do them at 230f tomorrow in the MES, I will put a layer of bacon on top of the Moose roast for moisture. Anybody know how long the Moose will take compared to the pork. I want to slice the pork and probably the Moose too. 

He is picking up the moose and I am having the pork so if they don't finish at the same time .....Oh well... 

What wood would you recommend for the Moose? Any Moose smoking tips you have would be appreciated. I have never smoked moose before just roasted it to rare 145f in a 350f oven. I plan on Montreal steak spice, garlic and onion powder too. What other spices would you put in the moose rub?

Should I try for a medium done moose roast 155-160f or have any of you taken it to 185f and sliced it that way. Can you do pulled Moose at 200f?

If I do good on his roast, I am sure of getting more, if I screw it up I will have to beg for scraps in the future.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 7, 2009)

The Moose sounds excellent.  Good luck.   Sorry no help.  No Moose out here.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I bit the bullet and plunged on ahead on my own. 230f in the MES for 4 hours with Mesquite smoke. I took it to just 146f and sliced it fairly thin. Made a hunter sauce for it and some fried onions, mushrooms, mashed taters and smoked corn on the cob. It was awesome. 


Moose roast 1 hour after going into the smoker , note a cap of pork fat on the top. ( I think the pork fat cap kept it moist at the expense of some smokey flavour ) 

Moose roast is the one with the probe in it. In front of it is an elk steak with bacon slices on top. Pork roast on the bottom rack. 



I then let it go till 146f then put it in foil wrapped it in a couple towels and into the cooler till 5pm when we unwrapped it, sliced and eaten it was the tenderest, tastiest moose I have ever eaten. Although I used Mesquite throughout the entire smoke and did not mop even once it did not have much of a smokey flavour. No matter my inlaws loved it and gave me 5 frozen moose roasts of about the same size for myself. 

My Sister in law said that they had some elk steaks that were the toughest meat She had ever tasted. She gave me that one to try my luck with it. I first pounded the crap out of it, put on some Extra virgin olive oil on it then Jeff's rub, took it to medium rare in the mesquite smoke 230f , rested it for 20 minutes in double wrapping of heavy duty foil. BBQ sauced and finished on a hot grill. 
It came out cut it with a fork tender and great tasting. She says she has about 70 pounds of them and I can have 1/2 if I show her how to make them tender. I showed her how to do that in her own oven now she thinks I am a genius. I didn't have the heart to contradict her.

Color me happy.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks great and sounds like you scored a bunch more meat very cool!!


----------



## the iceman (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! Every bit of elk I have ever had has been butter tender. (Unfortunately I've not taken an elk myself, I'm still trying 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) Most of the elk steaks I've had were marinated in buttermilk, floured & grilled. Dang tasty.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 8, 2009)

Dan said these ones came from a Royal elk....7 points to a side. They just needed to be cooked right. Now that I have cooked one I don't think I even needed to pound it first. They just haven't a clue about doing steaks. Don't tell them I said that.


----------

